# Albemarle, NC - Male bi-color



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't get a live link to this site for some reason but here's how to find him:

http://www.petharbor.com/

Enter zip code 28133, then check the box next to Stanly County Animal Control and hit search

Click on lost pets, dog, then search


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

This DOG - ID#A001273

I am a male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 1 year and 5 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 13, 2008.

This information is 1 hour old.

***he's not yet available - should this be in urgent?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope I did this right...


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for posting his picture, I could not see it get it either...


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! Yes I know he's not under available yet, I apologize if I've posted it incorrectly. However, this is a very high kill, rural shelter. They do not hold dogs long at all. I haven't called and although this is only an hour from me, I'm hard pressed to get there because of work. 

The way this shelter works is someone has to go and pay the pull fee, then the shelter takes the dog to be neutered, then you can go back to pick up. They won't take any payment over the phone, so getting there twice during the day is even harder.

I was hoping some rescue folks would have a good idea of who may be able to help. Or if it's actually a rescue, the shelter may work with them more.

Emily


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I got married in Albemarle, it is just over an hour from me...where are you located Emily?


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm about 50 miles south of Albemarle, near the SC line.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Great! Always good to see more NC people!







I am NW of Charlotte.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump for this handsome boy


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

gorgeous boy!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

